# Some Great guitar playing for your pleasure!!



## handicap7

This kid is fantastic, if you are looking for some motivation, or inspiration to keep making your fingers burn. Then this is a good place to start, 13 years young and has about 60 different songs knocking about on you tube.


----------



## ryanuk

oh man how good is he!


----------



## VIPER

The lad's awesome (and I'm a guitarist so I know what I'm looking at ).

Check out his 'Living on a prayer' - brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx

sorry but this impressed me more :thumb:


----------



## Scotch

Viper said:


> The lad's awesome (and I'm a guitarist so I know what I'm looking at ).
> 
> Check out his 'Living on a prayer' - brilliant! :thumb:


Another Guitarist, Hura. Well here is one or two from me. Enjoy






and an oldie but a goodie on the 6 string:thumb:






and






I know they are not 8 or 9 but damn they can play

Cheers


----------



## qwertyuiop

All this guitar playin is makin me head hurt.(worse coz its kids doin it)Wish I started when I wuz a nipper!
Edit: about to be sick.
Edit:Uurgh! more sick.
Edit:Yeah! ave you noticed,the kid dunt take his baseball cap off once,tut, Amateur.


----------



## mwbpsx

get ya self on youtube and better this viper :lol:






even if it isnt your taste in music you have to admit its feckin genius :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

Scotch said:


> YouTube - Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream (Satriani LIVE!)
> 
> Cheers


I really like satch's made of tears more:


----------



## mwbpsx

RisingPower said:


> I really like satch's made of tears more:
> 
> YouTube - Joe Satriani - Made of Tears (Live 2006)


sorry but ive seen and heard club players do as well if not better


----------



## swordjo

awesome


----------



## handicap7

Glad someone got this back onto the original topic:thumb:
And yeah that is one hell of a cover!!


----------



## Alex_225

That kid is very very good, let alone being only 13!!!

Just to add a youtube clip of some awesome guitar work. Utter cheese-fest but the two DragonForce guitarists are insanely good -






Just check out the solos about 3 minutes in, at 3.20 it goes mental.


----------



## RisingPower

Alex_225 said:


> That kid is very very good, let alone being only 13!!!
> 
> Just to add a youtube clip of some awesome guitar work. Utter cheese-fest but the two DragonForce guitarists are insanely good -
> 
> YouTube - Dragonforce Through The Fire And Flames Official Music Video
> 
> Just check out the solos about 3 minutes in, at 3.20 it goes mental.


Not bad at all, but I think yngwie is still a better guitarrist. Forget who dragonforce remind me of.


----------



## RisingPower

mwbpsx said:


> sorry but ive seen and heard club players do as well if not better


Like who? I've never seen anyone put as much emotion in as satch.


----------



## RisingPower

Got to have some MAB too:


----------



## Frothey

dragonforce can't play their songs live though . great training vid from Herman and Sam






the problem with MAB is it's just notes, like running scales rather than a tune. it's a same with a lot of kids on youtube - they've got really impressive technique, but no soul. the notes you don't play are just as important as the ones you do.....






notice how few scales are swept, most are picked.....


----------



## Scotch

Ladiez and Gents I give you

A Mr Wylde






Nuff said really...:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

In The Detail said:


> the problem with MAB is it's just notes, like running scales rather than a tune. it's a same with a lot of kids on youtube - they've got really impressive technique, but no soul. the notes you don't play are just as important as the ones you do.....


But he has the most exceptional talent there is in terms of technique, haven't seen anyone else like him.

His newer stuff in x2 surprisingly has a bit of emotion, whereas his previous stuff was just technical genius.






But for emotion it's still satch for me.


----------



## Frothey

everyone at GIT can do angelo's stuff - i can't, dont really want to!

Zakk's another amazing player (and my pesonal favourite) - he can do all the tricks, but doesn't because everyone else does. just show's how you can shred in the pentatonic....


----------



## RisingPower

In The Detail said:


> everyone at GIT can do angelo's stuff - i can't, dont really want to!
> 
> Zakk's another amazing player - he can do all the tricks, but doesn't because everyone else does. just show's how you can shred in the pentatonic....


Everyone can do angelo's stuff?  Can they also do the over and under technique?


----------



## Frothey

Gary Moore's another underrated player......


----------



## Frothey

RisingPower said:


> Everyone can do angelo's stuff?  Can they also do the over and under technique?


loads can. people (Zakk for instance) were soing it in the late 80's. Halen did it, Billy Gibbons from ZZ top did it!

don't forget he has to use a specially modded guitar to mute the strings.....


----------



## RisingPower

In The Detail said:


> Gary Moore's another underrated player......


I don't find any of gary moore's stuff very interesting though, sure it has lots of emotion though.


----------



## RisingPower

In The Detail said:


> loads can. people (Zakk for instance) were soing it in the late 80's. Halen did it, Billy Gibbons from ZZ top did it!
> 
> don't forget he has to use a specially modded guitar to mute the strings.....


I want clips


----------



## Frothey

I dont either since the "after the war" album, as i'm not really into blues. But can appreciate him as a guitarist. He's also very, very quick when he wants to be.....

mind you, some drummer will be along in a minute to go on about how good some of them are - ffs, all they do is hit stuff :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

In The Detail said:


> I dont either since the "after the war" album, as i'm not really into blues. But can appreciate him as a guitarist. He's also very, very quick when he wants to be.....
> 
> mind you, some drummer will be along in a minute to go on about how good some of them are - ffs, all they do is hit stuff :lol:


Only bluesy guitar I like is KWS:


----------



## jamest

Shouldn't this be in the music section....


----------



## Frothey

RisingPower said:


> I want clips


first up on youtube...






it's relatively easy - people started doing it because playing things like "wasted years" by Maiden was so easy, it makes it look harder!

Zakk does it on some of his live Solo's, but he does it behind his head to make it harder 

When you watch MAB's stuff, sure it's fast and technical, but it's just throwing notes at the neck. Any classically trained guitarist/violin player could do it if they learned to sweep.... The GIT in the states rolls them off the production line every year!


----------



## RisingPower

In The Detail said:


> first up on youtube...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's relatively easy - people started doing it because playing things like "wasted years" by Maiden was so easy, it makes it look harder!
> 
> Zakk does it on some of his live Solo's, but he does it behind his head to make it harder
> 
> When you watch MAB's stuff, sure it's fast and technical, but it's just throwing notes at the neck. Any classically trained guitarist/violin player could do it if they learned to sweep....


Hmm, ok, if that's easy then 

Well it was just in zakk's video all I saw was a repetition of a chord being played quickly, whereas mab was knocking out arpeggios.


----------



## Frothey

RisingPower said:


> Hmm, ok, if that's easy then
> 
> Well it was just in zakk's video all I saw was a repetition of a chord being played quickly, whereas mab was knocking out arpeggios.


an arpeggio is a chord picked seperately..... he just add's a few hammer-on's and sweep's the scale, rather than picking it.


----------



## RisingPower

In The Detail said:


> an arpeggio is a chord picked seperately..... he just add's a few hammer-on's and sweep's the scale, rather than picking it.


An arpeggio isn't just the same chord switched alternately though  I thought he picked it but oh well


----------



## Frothey

"arpeggio" just means a broken chord. nothing to do with changing modes/scales.

playing in Dorian/Lydian just sounds naturally more "evil" than the pentatonic, which is why so many people use it in metal (and classical!). the trick is playing simple stuff to make it sound hard.....


----------



## Frothey

Check out the chicken pickin' half way through..... it's only the blues


----------



## RisingPower

In The Detail said:


> "arpeggio" just means a broken chord. nothing to do with changing modes/scales.
> 
> playing in Dorian/Lydian just sounds naturally more "evil" than the pentatonic, which is why so many people use it in metal (and classical!). the trick is playing simple stuff to make it sound hard.....


I guess switching fingers to produce two different chords quickly in repetition can be awkward if you were doing it that quickly.

What I found really difficult when I was playing the piano was where you played with thirds (so you'd play with 1st finger and 3rd, then 2nd and 4th, 3rd 5th, then switch over again) of scales like c minor, completely forgotten what it was called.

I do still remember what an arpeggio is though


----------



## Frothey

Bucketheads another great guitarist. A complete loon, but a great guitarist!


----------



## RisingPower

In The Detail said:


> Check out the chicken pickin' half way through..... it's only the blues


That's not bad at all


----------



## dcj

jamest said:


> Shouldn't this be in the music section....


Is Louis Walsh on DT?


----------



## Geetarman

Bit of a classic this!






I'm huge Satch, Via and Gilbert fan but love SRV!

And satch on an off day:






Sorry! These are funny the first time you see one though!


----------



## dazzo

A friend of mine. . .


----------



## Alex_225

RisingPower said:


> Not bad at all, but I think yngwie is still a better guitarrist. Forget who dragonforce remind me of.


I'm sure there are better out there but as far as metal goes those two are totally over the top but it makes for good entertainment. :lol:



Scotch said:


> Ladiez and Gents I give you
> 
> A Mr Wylde
> 
> YouTube - Zakk wylde - 'farewell ballad' solo - Original
> 
> Nuff said really...:thumb:


Zakk is certainly up their with my favourite guitarists, absolutely awesome. Have to say him and Dimebag of Pantera come accross as very similar style wise.

RIP Dimebag -






Might not be the best but wrote some incredible riffs and you couldn't get more more METAL!! :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

In The Detail said:


> the problem with MAB is it's just notes, *like running scales rather than a tune. it's a same with a lot of kids on youtube - they've got really impressive technique, but no soul. the notes you don't play are just as important as the ones you do.....*


Absolutely! Couldn't have said it better myself :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

Have to agree, you don't have to be an amazingly technical musicial to creat a good song. 

Some of the best guitar riffs have been the most simple too. 

Highway to Hell by AC/DC, Whole Lotta Love by Zeppelin or dare I say Smoke on the Water!!!


----------



## Janitor

Can't believe no one has mentioned this chap...


----------



## VIPER

Well to be fair to the OP, he didn't start this thread as a "my choice of guitarist is better than yours" willy waving contest, he simply posted up a clip for us to watch. Maybe that's why certain players haven't been mentioned so far?


----------



## geert dr

Gary Moore doing Hendrix !


----------



## geert dr

Check out these guys !


----------



## geert dr

Seasick Steve ,amazing guitarist and performer !


----------



## geert dr

The legendary Chet Atkins !


----------



## geert dr

Another pioneer of the electric guitar and the inventor of overdubbing !!


----------



## RisingPower

dazzo said:


> A friend of mine. . .
> 
> YouTube - Stef Reali - Malmsteen's Far beyond The Sun


Not bad but I much prefer yngwies version.


----------



## geert dr

This guy is amazing ! Check out his other videos !


----------



## Trist

Albert Lee, legend!!

A nice clean sound!


----------



## RisingPower

Trist said:


> Albert Lee, legend!!
> 
> A nice clean sound!


Eee ha! Was looking for some music to listen to at work :lol:


----------



## Trist

lol you'll sure turn heads


----------



## dholdi

I know its back ot, but in a thread with Zakk and Dime mentioned I couldnt resist.


----------



## snoop69

This guys pretty cool


----------



## snoop69

This guy is even cooler - love his expression.

He even manages to smile & look chuffed late on.


----------



## snoop69

Must not forget Randy.


----------



## Detail My Ride

I saw This Is It, Michael Jacksons movie recently and just had to do my homework on the guitarist, she was absolutely incredible from the footage in the film. Her feel is immense.


----------



## geert dr

Dave Edmunds goes Classic !!:thumb:


----------



## geert dr

The Original Twangy guitarman ! Duane Eddy ,no shredding or anything but a pure twangy guitarsound !
Enjoy !


----------



## geert dr

Epic use of the guitar by Brian May !


----------



## Trixman

I don't understand why nobody has mentioned Vai? I've yet to hear anyone produce the same kind of sound or level of emotion he manages. Not the fastest by any means, but his earlier work was phenomenal.

Malmsteen is quick, but there's quicker (especially now his chubby little fingers can't move as quick lol) and it is emotionless.

Satriani, again one of my faves. Sooo much emotion and feel from a single note. Why he is one of the more recognised guitarists in the world... manages to make a single note interesting.

Although I've always loved Gary Moores playing for out and out rocky blues, his ilk (slash, brian may etc) are all the 'above average' guitarists compared to the elite few... but they can create fantastic licks that have have melody.


----------



## Shredder




----------



## RisingPower

Trixman said:


> I don't understand why nobody has mentioned Vai? I've yet to hear anyone produce the same kind of sound or level of emotion he manages. Not the fastest by any means, but his earlier work was phenomenal.
> 
> Malmsteen is quick, but there's quicker (especially now his chubby little fingers can't move as quick lol) and it is emotionless.
> 
> Satriani, again one of my faves. Sooo much emotion and feel from a single note. Why he is one of the more recognised guitarists in the world... manages to make a single note interesting.


Vai is rather good, but I find some of malmsteens pieces have emotion, like c'est la vie, or you don't remember i'll never forget.

One thing I do remember, in concert, satch was fantastic.


----------



## snoop69

Ive seen Malmsteen twice & both performances were pretty good.

Would have loved to have seen this one.


----------



## grey

handicap7 said:


> This kid is fantastic, if you are looking for some motivation, or inspiration to keep making your fingers burn. Then this is a good place to start, 13 years young and has about 60 different songs knocking about on you tube.


This has been a great inspiration! I saw this post a couple of years back and showed my son who was 10 at the time. We'd not really seen playing like this and he was blown away by it, and said he wanted to learn it. Well at the time he'd only just picked up a guitar and knew a couple of chords so we didn't think much of it. Anyway he spent hours a day playing, kept learning small bits of it etc (has never had lessons so done it all himself from videos like this) and after 6 months or so he actually got it! Was a bit sketchy back then but he does a pretty good job of it now, and has learnt a lot of other stuff along the way.

So thankyou to detailing world & to the original poster, my car still looks like sh!t but my son has discovered a new talent! 

Here's a link to his (a bit slower than usual but still sounds ok) he's got a few more on the tube now aswell.


----------



## Ross

Not to everybody's tastes but....


----------



## alfajim

bloke at work told me to check a bloke out called jon gomm, said he was a cracking guitar player.


----------



## johnnyguitar

More later


----------



## stuupnorth




----------



## LindenH

Familiar with Classical Gas? Tommy Emmanuel, from Australia and if you check out his other youtube stuff, you'll see that he has the young guy from the original post on stage.


----------



## Mick

^^^ thats one of my favourite versions of classical Gas, also one of my favourite guitarists is Tommy emmanuel :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD

The amazing thing about the kid at the very start of this thread is that he doing dfferent things which each hand if that makes sense unlike shredding which usually means picking and fretting at the same time and ill include sweeping in that statement. Just canny do that just like I canny play and sing either...typical bloke then canny multitask :lol:

The first guitarist that blew me away was Eddie Van Halen and he still has an identifyable sound signature calling it the brown sound!


----------



## Lee.GTi180

I cannot believe no-one has mentioned Andy Mckee?!!!

Both Rylynn:





And Drifting:





Are amazing!


----------



## PWOOD

Andy Mckee...wasnt aware of him but am now thanks for that great technique but musical as well.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

PWOOD said:


> Andy Mckee...wasnt aware of him but am now thanks for that great technique but musical as well.


Nice guy too; Rylynn was written for a friends little girl who passed away, Rylynn was her name.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Lee.GTi180 said:


> I cannot believe no-one has mentioned Andy Mckee?!!!
> 
> Both Rylynn:
> Andy McKee - Rylynn - Acoustic Guitar - www.candyrat.com - YouTube
> 
> And Drifting:
> Andy McKee - Guitar - Drifting - www.candyrat.com - YouTube
> 
> Are amazing!


Yes! I've seen him live too. Amazing guitarist :thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180

MattDuffy88 said:


> Yes! I've seen him live too. Amazing guitarist :thumb:


I'd love to see him live!

Also, how about a bit of Justin King - Knock on Wood:

Can't decide which version I prefer:


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Also just found this, both Andy Mckee and Sungha playing Rylynn together:






Love that Tommy Emmanuel comes from nowhere and detunes Sungha's guitar :lol:


----------



## Shiny

This is my new guitar hero, my 14 year old lad.

He's got to the stage where he walks round with his acoustic and now has an 8pm curfew. :lol::lol:

It's a bit rough in places, as he was complaining of "Xbox RSA" after playing CODMW, and he was knelt on the floor with a blanket to cover up his boxers....but i am so chuffed with him as he is coming on great and has loads of potential.

A bit of Muse



A bit of Creed



RHCP



Blink 182


----------



## uruk hai

As this seems to be drifting into a bit of a "my favourite player" thread I thought I would add a few of mine !

I think this guy is simply awesome and to me up there with some of the greats !






These guys aren't too shaby either !


----------



## Gruffs

Love this.


----------

